# Open Office?



## Martin (May 8, 2011)

Just got a new computer for Mother's Day. Going thru the software and it just has a trial version of Office 2010. Some people at work said to down load Open Office that it is the same and is free. Does anyone use it or should I put down the bucks for Office 2010?


----------



## Araseth (May 8, 2011)

I have used Open Office for a few years now and I would never go back to Microsoft, just not worth the money. It's just as good, if not better than Microsoft Office, very easy to use too. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## xyxoxy (May 8, 2011)

Ditto...
For most people Open Office works just as well or better than MS Office. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 8, 2011)

And while you're at it I personally think Google Chrome is a much better browser than IE. Just MHO.


----------



## Araseth (May 8, 2011)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> And while you're at it I personally think Google Chrome is a much better browser than IE. Just MHO.



I really didn't get on with Google Chrome, I use Opera now. I think it's quite a personal choice though, depending on what features are important to you but I think most can agree the IE is last choice


----------



## Martin (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I already use Chrome, so now I just have to download Open Office.


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2011)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> And while you're at it I personally think Google Chrome is a much better browser than IE. Just MHO.



I use Firefox as far as browsers, I think its probably better than Chrome IMO... but thats just personal preference...

As far as Open Office...

I used it for a while, but I also use MS Office, I just searched on Google forever til I found a CD key (aka serial #) for MS Office, yeah its sorta not really ethical but hey, neither is charging people like $300 for a computer program (again IMHO lol)


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2011)

I've used open office and neo office (mac version).  They're both fine.  Slightly different than the MS version but nothing you can't learn pretty quickly.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 14, 2011)

I too use Open Office and see no reason to pay the money for MS Word. 

 Just make sure when you save a file to send to someone else save it as a Word document, not Open Office, unless you know they have Open Office too (you have that option when you save the file for the first time).  Open Office can open Word documents, but not vice versa.


----------



## anya (Jun 22, 2011)

Martin said:
			
		

> Just got a new computer for Mother's Day. Going thru the software and it just has a trial version of Office 2010. Some people at work said to down load Open Office that it is the same and is free. Does anyone use it or should I put down the bucks for Office 2010?



I've used Open Office for many years now and would recommend it. It comes with the word processing, spreadsheet, data base etc programs.

Save you money and download Open Office.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> I too use Open Office and see no reason to pay the money for MS Word.
> 
> Just make sure when you save a file to send to someone else save it as a Word document, not Open Office, unless you know they have Open Office too (you have that option when you save the file for the first time).  Open Office can open Word documents, but not vice versa.



Yepper....found out the hard way. Designed a label for my unpasteurized goat milk I can now sell. Saved it and sent to the state USDA office. They couldn't open it. So, had to do it as a .pdf (FoxIt http://www.foxitsoftware.com/products/reader/   This is a small and easy to use program....used it for years). Wish I'd known about saving my label as a MickeySoft file. Guess I never paid attention to what files it can be Saved As. Learn something new every day.


----------

